# Anyone got a Villa / Apartment to rent ?



## Tondaff (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi
I am new to this site so apologies if there is already a link or information regarding this.
I am currently renting in La Sella - i have a 3 bed, 2 bathroom bungalow with a shared pool (shared with 8 other bungalows) - i am paying £400 pm - we need to vacate the property in December and we are looking for another property in the same area, La Sella, Denia, Javea etc.

We are a retired couple - so there wont be parties !!! - wondering if anybody had anything that would be of interest to us ??????

We need sky TV (as long as it has the standard English channels - BBC1 / ITV etc we are happy) 

Hope somebody can help ?

Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tondaff said:


> Hi
> I am new to this site so apologies if there is already a link or information regarding this.
> I am currently renting in La Sella - i have a 3 bed, 2 bathroom bungalow with a shared pool (shared with 8 other bungalows) - i am paying £400 pm - we need to vacate the property in December and we are looking for another property in the same area, La Sella, Denia, Javea etc.
> 
> ...



Hi & welcome

you'll be lucky to get anything similar in Javea at that price

have a look at these sites

Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com

Long Lets in Javea | Long term rentals in Javea | Villas for Rent in Javea | Letting Agents in Javea


----------

